# Murphy my old friend



## Puff&Pass (2/6/15)

So two weeks ago I was vaping away fairly confident with me recent purchases..2nimbus drippers, a Genitank, Caravela driptank, 20W Istick, 30WHana clone, 2mech DIY mods(made from Chinese flashlights...lol) and my good old preferred USB rig.

Well 1stly my Istick 510 started shorting out and for some reason it couldn't charge anymore...so I though not to bad seeing that I'm using the Hana more....still cloudy my lounge was. Then one day while biking, one of my kids stepped on the Hana charger cable pulling it off my PC, it only fell 2 feet (as explained by the wife) LCD and power button broke.

Yet, not letting that get me down, was still using my mechanical mods...charged batteries became a bit of a challenge so I decided to combine my analog charger to charge 2 batteries at once...a very bad idea...blew every single USB on my PC...

And finally both my mech mod firing buttons failed...no wiring in the mods...plates still touch...for the life of me can not see why it isn't functioning anymore.So now currently using my USB Mod on the wife's PC.

At this stage I am fairly frustrated with the setup, specially after spending the whole week to get at least one to work with no luck...and finally the wife cut my vaping budget (can't say I blame her).
_Luckily got some hidden shares that I'm gonna sell to see if I can get another Mod...hehe...shhhh._

So guys even with a lot of gear...treasure every single cloud...appreciate the flavour...you never know when our old friend Murph is comin for a visit, or like in my case intends to stay for the weekend.


Feel free to laugh guys...I'm smiling as I'm writing this.
Have a good one...and keep clouding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MarkDBN (2/6/15)

Sorry to hear bru. We all have those kak hardware days  Just rest assured, the clouds will be back once again in the near future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/6/15)

@Puff&Pass that is one hell of a bad luck streak. Murphy for sure has u by the jewels.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/15)

Hey bud, if you are able to charge batteries for mech's I have a Nemesis mod I don't use anymore. I can drop it off at the tattoo shop for you tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/6/15)

@Puff&Pass sorry about your troubles bud. If you where in the cape I could have tried to rework those mechs for you and check out the electronic mods. Maybe someone up there will offer to take a look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (3/6/15)

wow sounds like Murphy wants to be your mistress and move in... I have no idea what I would do going through something like that. All the best wish I had some spare gear to part with and help you out there.


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hey bud, if you are able to charge batteries for mech's I have a Nemesis mod I don't use anymore. I can drop it off at the tattoo shop for you tomorrow?


 Yea I have bought yet another charger, and bought 2 Nzonic mech mods...don't know when they'll arrive tho....would appreciate the use of the mods till mine arrives tho...


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

Not to worry mates, I'm nearly out of my vape slumber....I figure with the mech mods there's no way I'll land in that dark spot againj...haha...so we learn.


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

Nearly out of my streak mates...with Vper helping me out and 2 mechs on order should be solid by next week.


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Puff&Pass sorry about your troubles bud. If you where in the cape I could have tried to rework those mechs for you and check out the electronic mods. Maybe someone up there will offer to take a look.


 I am in the process of converting them to mech mods...as I have lost convidence in regulated mods completely...will just keep an eye on my resistances batt conditions etc.


----------



## Viper_SA (5/6/15)

@Puff&Pass no need to return it bud, it's yours. I know all too well how it feels when shit goes awry. I honestly have more gear than I can use (at one time anyway )
I'm stuck at work the whole weekend with some ungodly hours, but if you don't mind a short drive down the road I can whatsapp you when I have a quiet moment and you can pick it up from me at work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Puff&Pass no need to return it bud, it's yours. I know all too well how it feels when shit goes awry. I honestly have more gear than I can use (at one time anyway )
> I'm stuck at work the whole weekend with some ungodly hours, but if you don't mind a short drive down the road I can whatsapp you when I have a quiet moment and you can pick it up from me at work?


 Thanx again mate....so very much appreciated.


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

How are the clouds bud? Still foggy with a chance silver?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> So two weeks ago I was vaping away fairly confident with me recent purchases..2nimbus drippers, a Genitank, Caravela driptank, 20W Istick, 30WHana clone, 2mech DIY mods(made from Chinese flashlights...lol) and my good old preferred USB rig.
> 
> Well 1stly my Istick 510 started shorting out and for some reason it couldn't charge anymore...so I though not to bad seeing that I'm using the Hana more....still cloudy my lounge was. Then one day while biking, one of my kids stepped on the Hana charger cable pulling it off my PC, it only fell 2 feet (as explained by the wife) LCD and power button broke.
> 
> ...



If you could share a few good pics of the mech mods for us, I fairly sure someone would be able to diagnose the problem for you @Puff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

Alex said:


> If you could share a few good pics of the mech mods for us, I fairly sure someone would be able to diagnose the problem for you @Puff


 Thanx Alex but the main problem is I built them......from Chinese flashlights......with Chinese switches......so just gonna have to build new mechanical switches...but seeing that ViperSA _(bless his soul) _gave me a Nemesis Mech and I have two Nzonic Mech's on the way from Vapeking...I'm just gonna sit back and try to convert SA into Uk _(cloud wise)_with the new Mech's...might start playing with my DIY mods again in a few months...but thanx again for offering to help...really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> How are the clouds bud? Still foggy with a chance silver?


 Lekke bru...took me a little while to figure out how the adjustments work...but after that, Super!!...lil copper compound on all the threading...at 0.3ohm getting sufficient power, not so that I twitch with every hit, but enough for decent flavor...this is a very nice mod mate and fits my nimbus like a glove...stealth rig....hehe...with the Caravela a bit more size but fits 100 flush. I'm very happy with it...thanx again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (9/6/15)

I quick update fellas......The Nemesis Viper gave me is great + my Nzonic mechs arrive, also very nice mods...found that my Hana yet has a function as a very reliable charger...so Powered with 3RDA's 3Mech's and 3 fully charged batteries ...so conclusion......every mountain has one hell of a downhill once you made it to the Top

Happy Vaping Brothaz and thanx for the support.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WillieRoux (9/6/15)

Quick easy fix for those 10 /20 iStick's....Remove cover....De solder center pin....Sommer use the grommet from a coil....the ones they use in the MT3 tanks....Think other grommets might work as well....they the right size to fit over the center pin....put it back and fill with silicone sealer....screw a tank on and let it set...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

